# Suggestions for 80th Birthday present?



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
Its my Grandmas 80th Birthday soon and my mum and dad are planning a surprise party for her as their present.  I have 2 sisters and have no idea what to buy her.  She is in pretty good health, has most of her marbles (apart from on a bad day!) and lives in a nice big house on her own with her horrid fat dog.  I have absolutely no idea what to buy for her.  She has all the nicknacks and trinkets she could possibly want and I am completely stuck for ideas.  She does have arthritis so it does limit her abilities somewhat so something like a bungee jump would be no good (was suggested!! ).  

Anyway, if anyone has any ideas I would really appreciate it!

Libeth xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

it was my grandmas 80th on friday, we all clubbed together to get her garden centre vouchers as we had no idea what to get her  

you say your grandma has arthritis, would she wear any of those bracelets you can get to help ease it ? you can get some quite nice ones on ebay. sorry appart from that i have no ideas  

pam xx


----------



## tom+jerry (Jan 2, 2008)

Libeth

For my gran's 80th got a lovely rennie mcintosh mirror.

Maybe M&S Vouchers that way she could get whatever she wanted

H
x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

For my grandad's 80th ( we had his 85th in sept  )  we thought long and hard about what had been important in his life and one thing was Norwich City football club as he had played for them (and other clubs in uk in his 20's) and it was a happy time in his life as he met my nan  
So we bought him a brick for a wall at Norwich's footy ground with his name on it as a lasting reminder 

Is there anything in your nans past that she loved doing or a time when she was most happy etc? and you could get something to reflect that time? ( ebay is great place to start looking )

goodluck , let us know what you decide on

love
suzie x


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi 
Thanks for the suggestions

My Grandma had all her jewellery stolen not long ago - some meany broke into her house and took it so she was left with very little so a bracelet might be appreciated.  Also, my Grandad died a few years ago and she has been very sad since and dont think she really has much 'happy time' now.  But then they had a turbulent marriage when he was around and she does look back on the past with rose tinted glasses (but dont we all!).  So am tempted to get her a bracelet.

Really liked the idea about the brick although my Grandma isnt really into football!  She is really interested in her garden and likes to sit looking out onto it.  I had thought about a garden bench with a plaque on it saying Happy Birthday but then my mum said it might seem a bit like one of those ones for people who have died which was a fair enough comment!  I am now thinking along the lines of a bracelet and possibly one of those garden fountain things which she could look at from her conservatory.  

My grandma seems stuck in a bit of a time loop - still has photos of me and my sisters up when we were 2,4 and 6!  And none of my wedding anywhere!  Its very bizzare!  So think she was happiest about 50 years ago but no idea what I could get her in relation to that!  

Argh!!  Am going to tackle the garden centre!!  And might buy her jewellery from M&S!!

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

for my grandads 80th we took him for a horse and carriage ride round Windsor castle and Windsor Great park..Windsor might be too far (not sure where you are) but perhaps theres somewhere near you that might do something similar..it reminded him of the 'old days' before cars so was nice and nostalgic

kj x


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Ooh I like the rose idea and the horse and cart ride is nice but unfortunately I am up in Preston in Lancashire so a bit far from Windsor - nearest place is Blackpool!  Not too sure about that!


----------

